# Tried Chicken Soup for the Pet Lovers Soul- Large Breed?



## TuckerBoo (Aug 26, 2009)

Hi all, my sister has been talking about the cost of feeding Tucker, her giant Great Dane (whom I love dearly and talk about often  ). I'm trying to help her out since she and her hubby just started new jobs and want a good food that isn't too expensive. He eats A LOT! 

I've read good reviews online about Chicken Soup for the Pet Lovers Soul- Large Breed, and know it's not as expensive as other brands. 

Here is one of the reviews: 
http://www.petfoodratings.net/dogs.html#CSDLSf
I like that it got a great nutritional review but is also reasonably priced.

Has anyone here fed it to their pups? I'd love to hear your opinion!


----------



## txcollies (Oct 23, 2007)

I don't feed it, but I get the free samples and use them all of the time for training treats and my guys love it. I'd probably try it if I could afford it.


----------



## GatsbysMom (Jul 20, 2009)

Yes. I've been feeding it to my dog for a couple months now and it's great. Unfortunately, they don't sell it near me but I get a pretty good deal from PetFoodDirect.com. With shipping, it's about $50 per 35 pound bag, which is reasonable to me.

Gatsby seems to be doing really well on this food. His poops are nice and solid, and he has tons of energy. I can't say his coat looks any shinier or healthier (he was on Science Diet before, from the shelter) but it's only been two months.

We plan on sticking to it. Gatsby really seems to like the taste, too, but he'll eat just about anything.

Gatsby has also REALLY GROWN. Not necessarily the food, but the pound told us he's 1.5 years old. Obviously untrue, as he has exploded in size since we got him! He's now close to 60 pounds.


----------



## mightymal (Sep 23, 2009)

I've never used Chicken Soup Large Breed, but I've used the regular Chicken Soup formula and my dogs did great on it. I think the price is very reasonable for the ingredients and I've used it for foster dogs as well. 

I only stopped feeding it because my local feed store chose to stop carrying any products made by Diamond, which Chicken Soup is; I believe this was shortly after some of the Diamond contamination problems, but Chicken Soup has never had a problem that I know about.


----------



## Kat_Renee (May 6, 2009)

Never used the large breed, but use the regular. I like the price and the food has been good to Belvie. He's got less eye boogers and his coat is shinier (and his coat was pretty shiny to start with). He really likes the taste and he is a picky eater. We've been using it for a little over a month. I've noticed that i don't have to feed him as much as well (45 pounds- been feeding him 2 to 3 cups per day and has been doing great- on his other food it was 3-4 cups/day).


----------



## TuckerBoo (Aug 26, 2009)

Hey all, thanks so much for your thoughts and advice. I'll pass it along to my sis. Right now Tucker refuses to go outside because it's been raining and he doesn't like to get his feet wet. As I said before, he's a handful, haha, so having first hand advice on this brand is super helpful.

Gatsby- I was checking online where my sis could buy it and found you could go through PetFoodDirect and a few other online stores. That was helpful for her b/c she hates lugging dog food around in the store. Here's the link I used: http://www.chickensoupforthepetloverssoul.com/dealer_locator/

Mightymal- Good thoughts- did you ever use the large breed formula or regular? Chicken Soup _is_ a Diamond brand, they have this 151 checks program for quality control so I'm not worried about feeding it to Tucker. Here's a link to check out: http://www.diamondpet.com/products/151_checks/.
I fed my kitties samples of Chicken Soup last weekend to see if they liked it so I'm comfortable with the brand and with Diamond (fyi the kitties liked it, the outdoor cat more than the inside cat).

Thanks again


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

That's what I feed my dogs most of the time, and the cats also get the Chicken Soup cat food. I haven't tried the Large Breed formula, but I'm satisfied with the regular Adult formula. It's reasonably priced and is of decent quality.


----------



## Alaskan Olli (Aug 3, 2009)

Hi, been feeding our dog with Chicken Soup Large Puppy Breed but his stool has become very soft. At first we only had the regular Chicken Soup for puppies but was finaly able to find the Large Breed but thats when the stool got soft. He's been on it for 3 weeks and no change. Going to try Taste of the Wild today


----------

